# Disc Stuck in imac drive



## Riddleydiddley (Aug 14, 2007)

I have recently been using my new (second hand) imac to import my music collection into itunes.When I put a CD in the computer crashed. I left it for a while- still nothing. I tried to eject the disc but the computer didnt seem to have recognised it as there was no disc icon etc. So i ended up shutting te computer down. When i start it up it freezes when the 'starting up...' bar is just over a quarter of the way finished. As a result i havve had to use a friends computer for this. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tony.b99 (Mar 9, 2007)

Are you saying the disc is stuck in the drive or is it just not recognising some portion of the data


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

hold shift on boot...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

holding shift only boots into the mac version of safe mode. to eject a disk on a mac you need to hold down the mouse button as you turn the mac on, and keep holding it until it ejects. now if it doesn't, then you have a hardware failure and will have to take it apart to get it out. but if the mouse button doesn't work, let us know 1st, and also what version of the imac you have, and i'll find out what the other ways are that can be tried before resorting to taking it apart, as it varies on the imac model.


----------

